# hymer 574 vs 544 etc



## 116005 (Aug 26, 2008)

I am looking to buy a MH for the first time, initially for a 4 mon trip to Europe - with my wife and dog. We like the idea of a fixed rear bed as we assume this would work much like a hotel room - eg sit on the bed to watch tv/read etc at night. We would prefer a 5 rather than longer 6 series.

Does anyone have a view/experience of, say, a 574 against a pull down bed option ? Is the space compromise worth it in practice ? Is 5 simply too small with a rear bed ?

Also, our preference is Hymer, but any suggestions of rear bed alternatives welcome.


----------



## eribiste (May 1, 2005)

*Fixed bed m/homes*

I wouldn't like to try and advise between the 544 or 574, but here are my observations on fixed bed motorhoming. I had a Rapido 740F some years ago with a fixed rear bed set to one side. The advantage of a fixed bed is that the bed is already available when you stop, no fiddle-faddle with slats & cushions when you're tired at the end of a long day. Other advantages incude the vast storage space under the bed, readily accessible without going outside to a garage/locker.

On the other hand, if the bed is offset to one side, it can be a bit of a stretch to fit the sheets and bedding. The reason I eventually changed to my current m/home is because the fixed bed took up too much room to allow a comfortable lounge in a relatively short m/home, and my personal priority became having a good lounge. My S630 has a U shaped rear lounge, and because the overcab bed is lifted away for travel, I still keep the convenience of a ready made bed.

Don't worry about getting it right in every respect because you won't! I reckon you need to study the layouts, maybe go to a show or perhaps a motorhomefacts rally, and try to pick a layout that suits your waking use.

Happy travels during your long trip

Eribiste


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Its all down to personal preference.
We would not be without our 574 with fixed rear bed and u shaped center lounge.Massive storage under rear bed with access from rear garage door or by simply tilting the bed up. We use bed for lounging during the day and it is a lot more comfortable than made up beds with seat cushions.Having said that the 574 still has the drop down bed so is a 4 berth.


----------



## LittleGreyCat (Jun 22, 2008)

544 vs. 574 is a choce between sleeping space and living space.

We chose a 544 because there was so much space and light in a relatively short vehicle.

We felt that the rear bed took up too much room and light for the benefits.

With only two of us, the whole van is living space and we just drop the cab bed down at night.

If you want to lie in bed and watch TV then a fixed bed may be a better option.

Visit a few dealers and sit in a few different motorhomes - and realise that you won't really know what you need until you have owned a motorhome for about a year.

Cheers

LGC


----------

